# Help Ac Clutch No Voltage!



## rigo120 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello everyone im here today because I need some advice from the Nissan community anyways I have 2005 Nissan Altima that I purchased at an auction yes the car is salvage was hit front end, Well the problem is that the ac clutch wont engage I checked all the relays and fuses which are good and also I check the dual pressure switch for the condenser it is also good
Well the some say well there no 134 a gas in the cooling system the problem is that theres!
I Also know that the pressure are correct because some say to much pressure wont let the ac clutch to engage
How do I know?
Because I own a cooling recharge system
that does recover/vaccum leak test etc.
Well I put out my multimeter to check for voltage and
theres no VOLTAGE to the plug it should read 13v 
well then Theres no signal telling the compressor to kick on? 
so I changed the climate control panel and still no
i for sure know this is a electrical problem 
was wondering if anyone had an any idea about a wiring diagram for the ac compressor i checked online and cant seem to find one
i have covered all the basics thanks!


----------

